# Shop display at Real life



## spacelrunt (25 May 2010)

Hey firstly Im new, secondly I wanted to find out a few things. Saw this at the weekend in a fish shop near me, forgot to ask what the large plants were at the back so I could buy them online. Been avidly searching the net for information since and came across UKAPS. Im no expert but they look pretty cool. Any ideas


----------



## spacelrunt (25 May 2010)

Can you tell me what those large plants are at the back?


----------



## Nick16 (25 May 2010)

i would say either 
limnophila aromatica or the stuff i have in my tank at the moment which is pogostemon stellatus. (my no1 guess)


----------



## Always Broke (25 May 2010)

spacelrunt said:
			
		

> Hey firstly Im new, secondly I wanted to find out a few things. Saw this at the weekend in a fish shop near me, forgot to ask what the large plants were at the back so I could buy them online. Been avidly searching the net for information since and came across UKAPS. Im no expert but they look pretty cool. Any ideas



If you saw that then you must be close to me . Its a nice set up.


----------



## spacelrunt (25 May 2010)

Falmouth yes, first time I've been there, drove past god knows how many times and was surprised as from the outside it looked tiny walked in and boom! Plant selection was lowish at the weekend (busy I guess) but she said she does get deliveries from tropica every other week. Gave me a free tropica book too but I couldn't identify that plant. Next time I'm in I'll ask her.


----------



## Always Broke (25 May 2010)

spacelrunt said:
			
		

> Falmouth yes, first time I've been there, drove past god knows how many times and was surprised as from the outside it looked tiny walked in and boom! Plant selection was lowish at the weekend (busy I guess) but she said she does get deliveries from tropica every other week. Gave me a free tropica book too but I couldn't identify that plant. Next time I'm in I'll ask her.



I went in there on Saturday. First time for ages.Sill really as its right on my doorstep. They do usually have a good plant stock. The chap that runs it seams most helpful.
I thought they were lacking fish , but it is a nice little shop. I shall be getting a few plants from there soon I think.

Simon


----------



## ceg4048 (25 May 2010)

spacelrunt said:
			
		

> Can you tell me what those large plants are at the back?


Hi, as mentioned previously this is most likely Pogostemon stellata (Tropica No. 053G)

Cheers,


----------



## spacelrunt (25 May 2010)

Thanks! Fairly easy to grow?


----------



## ceg4048 (26 May 2010)

Well it's generally considered a CO2 lover. Once it's CO2 needs are met it grows like a weed, to the point where it can actually become a nightmarish nuisance. You can already see it starting to dominate that fellows bowfront.
Given the chance via unlimited NO3+PO4+CO2 it'll outgrow all but the biggest of tanks. 
Having said that, I must admit that it ranks as THE single most beautiful plant I have ever grown.











Cheers,


----------

